# Using Chromecast with Windows Xp



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is there anyway to use Chromecast to cast with Windows Xp ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

No

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/ZdQuzBCni00


----------



## Hyle Chu (Jun 17, 2017)

Yes.
There is a way.

_Google no longer supports Chromecast Google Cast extension
for the last version of Chrome browser for Windows XP.
They have removed the cast exension from the Chrome Web Store
because it is built into the newer chrome versions._

*There is a workaround.*
You can install an older version of the Google Cast extension.
I have done this for multiple Windows XP machines with Chrome browser version 49.0.2623.112.

*1.) Go here: https://www.crx4chrome.com/crx/49386/

2.) Click "Proceed to Download CRX File (1.09 MB)"
for the original old Google Cast extension version 15.1120.0.4 file name "boadgeojelhgndaghljhdicfkmllpafd-15.1120.0.4-Crx4Chrome.com.crx"

3.) In chrome: Settings > Extensions
or URL: chrome://extensions/

4.) Drag the above downloaded Google Cast extension file "boadgeo...Crx4Chrome.com.crx"
into the Google Chrome Extensions browser tab.

5.) You will get a pop-up "Add "Google Cast"?
Click "Add extension"*





- - - - - Credit to Aaron Oliver "Gunther" of Future vs. Fantasy Quake - - - - - 

Aaron Oliver
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chromecast/e5_8nD9uE_o;context-place=forum/chromecast

Origintal post by Gunther (Aaron Oliver) on Future vs. Fantasy Quake
Here's how to get your Google Cast extension back in older Operating Systems. - Future vs Fantasy Quake


----------



## RaceQ (Aug 3, 2017)

Hyle Chu said:


> Yes.
> There is a way.


I am not sure if the original poster is intending to tab cast which is similar to same heavy lifting you get with smartphone + Cast screen + chrome cast but with much higher CPU usage. I tried chrome + chrome cast + XP a while ago I found casting a tab to be too annoying slow, and I am assuming your on a previous generation CPU to Intel I-series CPU's like me. If your doing normal casting with sites that support chrome casting within the site you should be ok.

What was your experience?


----------

